# Identifying a Golden Retriever



## GoldenRex

Is this a purebred Golden Retriever?


----------



## aerolor

Possibly, but dificult to say from the picture, but it looks a lovely puppy - does it matter if he/she is not purebred?


----------



## GoldenRex

I got him 3 days ago. He's been acting strange and hasn't eaten anything. I took him to a neighborhood pet shop and they told me he's a stray dog. He hasn't done anything physical since I got him. It's just that the guy told me I was gonna be wasting my time on this dog.


----------



## amy22

Dont pay attention to that guy...take your puppy to a vet.


----------



## LibertyME

Your dog needs a veterinarian so he can get a physical evaluation. 
It is not typical for a puppy not to be curious for 3 days. 

How old is your pup?
Did you buy him from a reputable breeder?
Again, what difference does it make if the pup is purebred or not? You chose this little guy for some reason, so open your heart and love him up!

Do you live in the United States?


----------



## GoldenRex

I took him to the vet and he told me that it's not a pure breed but a golden mix. He also said that he would grow up and become a good dog with a retriever's resemblance. Thats good enough for me. Thanks!


----------



## C's Mom

He is a cutie! Is he eating now? Give him time to settle in, some training, lots of love and you will have the best dog ever.


----------



## newport

He is a cutie. Who cares if he is purebread or not?


----------



## aerolor

GoldenRex said:


> I took him to the vet and he told me that it's not a pure breed but a golden mix. He also said that he would grow up and become a good dog with a retriever's resemblance. Thats good enough for me. Thanks!


I think a golden mix is a good type of puppy to choose. As your vet says dogs with retriever blood often make great dogs - it is a good mix and your golden has a good colour (just like a purebred golden) so he will grow up to be a good looking dog. The important thing is to make sure he grows up healthily with good food and care. I know many golden mixes (not all with the golden colouring) and I would choose this type of dog in preference to many purebred breeds of dog. Good luck and I hope all goes well for you both.


----------



## GoldenRex

He's still not eating anything. He's probably 7 weeks old.


----------



## Charliethree

What are you trying to get him to eat? If it is dry kibble try soaking it in warm water to soften it, and make it smell better. Or you could try some people food - potatoes and turkey?, or boil some hamburger and mix it with cooked rice. At this point I would try just about any 'combination' to get him to start eating - then once he is eating well you can slowly switch him to the dog food you want him to be on.


----------

